# Military campsites? ????



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I was in Lagos last week, the campsite we were on was pretty tired and expensive. While walking along the coastal walk I came across another with quite an number of MHs on it that looked quite attractive. It had a large sign at the entrance "Millitary only" but not one that is put off easily I went to reception and asked if I could pitch up. Definite NO! Millitary only I was told. Fair enough I thought and moved on.

Yesterday I was talking to an Englishman in Tavira. He said that he was heading to Lagos and was going to stay in said campsite. But it's only for the millitary I said, I had assumed it was for the Portugese military only. No my new friend said it is open to all of eu millitary. It turns out that he wasn't even in the services but just had a letter of introduction from a friend who is!!!

Is this common? Are there a lot of them thought europe? Anyone know? Just curious. I have a retired high ranking cousin who I'm sure would give me a letter 

Dick


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> I was in Lagos last week, the campsite we were on was pretty tired and expensive. While walking along the coastal walk I came across another with quite an number of MHs on it that looked quite attractive. It had a large sign at the entrance "Millitary only" but not one that is put off easily I went to reception and asked if I could pitch up. Definite NO! Millitary only I was told. Fair enough I thought and moved on.
> 
> Yesterday I was talking to an Englishman in Tavira. He said that he was heading to Lagos and was going to stay in said campsite. But it's only for the millitary I said, I had assumed it was for the Portugese military only. No my new friend said it is open to all of eu millitary. It turns out that he wasn't even in the services but just had a letter of introduction from a friend who is!!!
> 
> ...


Dick

You might get in but, with some of your expressed opinions, would you get out?  :lol:

Geoff


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes its true!
Services count too!! Police, Fire, Ambulance.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

oly said:


> Yes its true!
> Services count too!! Police, Fire, Ambulance.


How about the TA? - not sure if I have any evidence now.

OR Civil Aviation? - still got me old professional pilot's licence.

(Saved hundreds of people (self-included) from death several times a day  ) 

Geoff


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I saw one some time ago and was going to try my luck but was put off the idea by the sign over the gate: Arbeit Macht Frei.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Stateside there are plenty marvellous military campsites. I was allowed into a couple just by printing off a picture of my father in RAF uniform.

Ray.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

There used to be several AFRC (American forces rec centres) campgrounds in Europe, Garmish and Chiemsee in Germany, Livorno in Italy, I think there was also a small one in UK. Just Garmisch is left along with one hotel, all the rest have been lost to defence cuts.

We used Garmisch for many years to go skiing and Chiemsee during the summer.

Must say that the best AFRC hotel is the Hale Koa on Waikiki beach Hawaii. Half the price of other hotels and the best spot on the beach. We visited there several times when staying with US forces friends in Honolulu.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

The US military know how to look after their people and also show great courtesy and hospitality to visitors. We toured the USA many years ago using only military hotels, it was great and bookings were made by the one you were staying at for the next one. This is compared to the RAF where you cannot even stay in messes any longer due to some unknown penpusher saying they were subsidised and only for use by serving personnel.

Dave


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi Dick,
Can you tell me the location of the military camp as we might be able to use it? We like Lagos and usually stay at Orbitur Valverde.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> oly said:
> 
> 
> > Yes its true!
> ...


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

I believe it is within the Castle Walls.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Crikey! Going on a campsite is bad enough as it is without choosing one run by the Military! 8O 

Almost as bad as going on a CC Site FFS!!!!!





Right!! Im off!!!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

bigtree said:


> Hi Dick,
> Can you tell me the location of the military camp as we might be able to use it? We like Lagos and usually stay at Orbitur Valverde.


Directly south of the city walls on rua dos bombeiros voluntarious de lagos. Good luck

Dick


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

OK,found it,thanks. T.

Just to clarify for Barryd,before buying our motohome we camped so we needed a CAMPSITE.Last year we only stopped for one night at Lagos and didn't like the look of the Aire so went back to Valverde as we know some of the people who live there.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> Right!! Im off!!!


Hi.

Shouldn't that be "BY THE RIGHT" I'm off. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't blame them for refusing entry - Don't want to let the civvy rabble in do we Hmmphhh!!!

:wink: :wink:


----------

